# Gtechniq C4 or alternative?



## Wicksy999 (Jun 5, 2013)

Just looking at trim restorers and heading towards C4 at the moment but anyone else used anything different or better that they could recommend? I'm cleaning a friends Range Rover Sport and the scuttle under the windscreen has almost turned grey and wanted something to restore it back. I presume a good clean with an APC before hand and a wipe down with some IPA would be the way to prepare it?
I have never used a permanent trim restorer before.


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

C4 is a good product, have a look on the Gtechniq website as they give the application instructions there.


----------



## Choppy (Aug 8, 2013)

solution finish or carpro dlux are other options


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Nanolex Trim Rejuvenator is also a good one.


----------



## ALLR_155528 (May 20, 2014)

Dr Beasleys Plastic Sealant


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

I am currently using 'SONAX Xtreme Plastic Restorer Gel' and testing 'Carpro Dlux' ....another 2 options for you


----------



## MAUI (Feb 1, 2008)

MilesBetter said:


> I am currently using 'SONAX Xtreme Plastic Restorer Gel' and testing 'Carpro Dlux' ....another 2 options for you


Sonax has no durability compared to Dlux. Soulution on real faded trim is a better option.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

I bought some C4 at Waxstock on a whim and used it for the first time the other day. It is very very good and definitely something i'd recommend although you might want to make sure the trim is properly clean first.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

if you do use c4 when you buff it, dont scrub, just do it lightly with a microfiber


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

OvEr_KiLL said:


> if you do use c4 when you buff it, dont scrub, just do it lightly with a microfiber


A mistake many make with the various Gtechniq coatings.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

Blueberry said:


> A mistake many make with the various Gtechniq coatings.


yeh i know blueberry i found out the hard way lol


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

Carpro dlux. Cheaper and you get more of it plus it lasts just as long as c4


----------

